

Reddit Changes Content Rules as Steve Huffman Takes Charge - merah
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/technology/reddit-steve-huffman.html

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9899548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9899548).

------
adriankibet
Censorship only makes Martyrs out of idiots. At some point you've got to trust
that the majority of people in your community are smart enough to ignore
bigotry. I find it hard to believe that reading a racist comment could sway a
reasonable human towards racism. People need to see the injustice in the world
before they can fight it. If a better community is what people want then the
community should choose to fight that battle. I heard Alexis say in a talk
once that 'if you treat people like adults, guess what, they treat you like an
adult too'. I may be offended or infuriated by the comments I see somewhere
but I still want to see them, lest I convince myself that ugliness doesn't
exist.

